# 03 28bhs Owner...ready For Test Run!



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

We just picked up our (lightly) used 2003 28BHS. We are excited to take it out. It has all the goodies and comfort packages. The previous owner had never even used the outside cookstove.

Just wanted to drop in and say hello! I plan to frequent this forum for tips and hints...and being a crafty one myself, hopefully I can find somthing to add. I am already working on a surround sound system. I will post my results when I get it all together.

So far I am quite impressed with the towability of the trailer. I brought it home without the Equal-I-zer hitch hooked up, and without a brake controler in my 1/2 ton suburban. I was ready for a white knuckle drive, but quicky realized how nice it pulled. I don't plan any trips without the brake control and E-hitch, but it was refreshing to see how well it pulled, and stopped even without it. I was sure it would push my suburban through stoplights durring stops...but it is so light, I never lost control of it! So far, I am very pleased.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site 6pack. Congrads on the new TT. I am sure that you have a blast with the camper. We just got a 27RSDS and put it with a 1/2 ton Suburban...it does very well. You will find most of the answers to the questions here at this site...it has been a huge help to me.

Welcome again,
Gary


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We have an '03 28 BHS as well and absolutely love it. What vehicle do you tow with?

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats! It's a really nice unit that you'll love even more after you use it.


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

I tow with a 1999 K1500 Chevy Suburban. I havn't been on the highway with it yet...but I am installing some Michelin Pilot LTX's today, and I plan on reworking the exhaust and intake for some added power. That should make it a joy to cruise with. I enjoy towing the trailer alot already. We've hooked it up twice now just to tow around the city to show family and friends. My cousin owns an 04 Outback 5th wheel. I am not sure what model it is. But I was thinking about having him joining us on our first trip out, to show us the ins and outs of the whole unit. I am not used to everything being so user friendly... so it confuses me. My dad had an old motor home growing up. It took two people to get the refridgerator started. This one just has 2 buttons!?! It looks to easy so I am assuming I am forgetting somthing, or not doing it correctly. I am sure I will be more comfortable after our first run.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Nope, running the 'fridge is just that easy. What part of the country are you from? There are a bunch of rallys taking place all over the U.S.. You might want to visit one or participate because the there is a wealth of knowledge available to you.

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey 6P:

Looks like we have essentially the same tow vehicle (and trailer too). I can save ya alot of time and money by suggesting you reconsider the engine mods on the Burb. I have done many to mine and not gained much for the money spent. I added: Thorley long tube headers, Magnaflow cat-back exhaust, Hypertech programmer, and a K&N air filter. You can read more about this here:

1999 Burb Modifications

Post #29 is my end result info.

The best bang for the buck was changing out the rear gear to 4.10's. However, you have a 4X4 so it would cost you double to do this on yours (front & back)









Overall the 99 Burb does do OK pulling the 28BHS especially on flat ground and mild hills. However you will be wanting more in the mountains. Just take it easy and enjoy


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

We are in Mesa, Arizona.

Thanks for the info Jim...I am will take that all into concideration. I do like getting good (if that is what you call it) mileage in the city...So I may or may not be interested in swapping the gears. But definately something to concider.

Hey, that warranty on the injectors...I had to pay a shop to replace 2 injectors for misfiring about 2 years ago...somewhere in the neighborhood of $500. I didn't know about this 300,000 mile extended waranty you refered to in your post mentioned above. I had heard somthing of the sort...But I thought it was for california only. Can you verify that it is nationwide? I can't seem to find any info on it. I do have another injector that misfires while towing uphill. I would like to get it straightened out but don't want to invest anymore in the injectors at this point.

I look forward to the help I will recieve here, you guys are great!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard 6pack action 
another 28bhs owner







awesome, this model is gaining in popularity, i suspect this is due to the ease of towing it. i don't even know its back there most of the time. anyway enjoy your new (used) outback.

darrel


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome 6pack, action

I would echo the comments from the others that you've got a great camper to enjoy and the 'Burb can do the job if it isn't pushed it too hard. Look forward to reading your posts.

Greg


----------



## zah414 (Apr 26, 2005)

We just got our first TT, the 28BHS. Should be perfect for us and the kids. Hubby is an Eagle Scout and I grew up staying at hotels, so this will hopefully be the perfect compromise.

We're taking our inaugural camping trip this weekend, the dealer offers 2 free nights at their campground. We've got a pull through site close to the service dept. (They can see us coming, armed with questions!)

action 
_L and the Rs (awesome hubby and 2 kids, ages 4 & 1)
3 dogs staying at home!_


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to 6pack and L and the Rs!!! action

Enjoy!

Mark


----------

